# Dance with a girl for the first time!



## superpsych34 (Feb 5, 2007)

After feeling like it was the lowest point of the night at the club suddenly out of nowhere a girl takes my hand and leads me to the dance floor. What on Earth is going on here? This must be a dream since I have no luck with women. Then I notice it's the same girl who physically flirted with me two weekends ago. She propped herself up on a chair next to me and showed off some sort of sexual position. You little devil, I thought. Trying to woo me over with your promiscuous style. The music was too loud I couldn't catch her name. She asked where do I work. That's an odd question. It should be where am I from. I paused for a minute and she mumbles he's making it up. I know then I have no chance with her and she takes off. 

I never in my wildest dreams would believe she'd approach me again weeks later and dance with me. Surprisingly, once she started to dance I did as well without hesitating. I've never been able to do that before so it must be the beer releasing my inhibitions. If that's the case I want to become an alcoholic now! Her moves are so hot and sexy I am floored. I could drool all over her and then some. It gets better. Her name is Maria BTW but I found that out from her friend later on. Maria told me her name was Sabine? after the first dance. 

Anyway, she starts to grind me and hump me. OMG!!! Maria presses her body against mine and I feel like fainting. This is the best thing that could ever happen after going to bars the past three months and having no luck. And the strange part is she picked me of all people to be her dance partner. Hook, line, and sinker! She has got me by the balls and it feels like female domination and sadomasochism but without the kinky stuff. Wait a minute I'm supposed to be overpowering her! Probably due to my nice guy image she knew I could be taken advantage of. 

The result is just that by using and abusing my wallet. I dole out at least thirty bucks paying for six beers and five shots. I should've put my foot down and said you've had enough but her dorkier friend egged me on. Each time I went up to buy more drinks Maria would follow and then cheekily bounce her butt off mine or touch some part of my body. A way to keep me with her and it worked. Just like male playas use dirty tactics and techniques to make the girl vulnerable I get the same treatment from Maria. So you can understand why I feel inferior not superior to her. If a man has to bow down to her every need you come off as a wuss. 

Nice guys not only finish last but they always fail. I don't know how to standup for myself and have no self-respect. I think Maria could see that the first time she approached me. I do get the bump and grind action for the first time which was nice, but I wanted more. So I end up looking like a puppy dog following her around the night club. How pathetic is that? At least I didn't follow her to the ladies room or hunt her down for that matter. I did basically all the wrong things an amateur would do. Catered to her every need, tried to please her by buying drinks, showed off too much dancing moves, and made the mistake of not being honest and direct. I bet she wanted to hear out of my mouth "I like you" or something simple. Anything to prove that I'm the guy for her that is confident and controlled. I read what not to do on dating advice sites and still screw it up. 

It was around midnight Maria and her friend got wasted but for some reason I was not. This is a first since after I drank one shot in the past I almost passed out. My meds don't help either and the interaction of the two could be lethal. I drank Nyquil on Sat. night to relieve my cold symptoms. That over the counter med usually knocks me out in minutes. Not this time probably due to the tolerance level built up over the past month. I was groggy and weak all day yesterday until I went to the bar and got my first beer. After that I felt much better. I think I'm an alcoholic now but don't think I'm addicted to liquor like the rest. Just have the tendencies of one. 

I don't know why women love to get wasted and then taken advantage of by guys. I guess that's the whole point of the game. Get 'em drunk and wasted then swoop in and look like a hero to give her a ride home only to take her to your place. Manipulative jerks! I'd never do that and respect women. Isn't that technically called rape or attempted rape and battery. The stuff women have to deal with these days. But it perplexes me why the ladies would sink to a jerk's level of promiscuity and lust. "Where is the love?" as Marvin Gaye would sing. 

So could Maria just be using me as a way to get back at other men. Now that's not right! Do unto others as you would do unto you. Doesn't anyone have any dignity left in themselves these days. Okay, I'll admit I'm being a bit of a hypocrite about what I just said. To be honest I want to be like the rest and get used or abused. I was hoping it would be on the sexual level as a one night stand. Since I set myself up for failure I end up doing so. 

It wasn't a total loss, however. I get several kisses on the cheek from Maria after every other song. I got to see some good girl on girl action. They were humping each other constantly so it's almost like watching a pseudo-threesome of lesbians. I'm wondering if they are bisexual which makes it more interesting. I'm open to anything because I'm that horny. I should feel like a lucky guy getting in on some of this action. Not if they don't interact with me! I showed off my best moves and danced way better than the lazy guys who just swing their arms or grind the women. Only two other men who were black danced with style and looked like they could be in a hip hop video. I've learned all my moves from Usher, Justin Timberlake, and Michael Jackson of course. I can go with the flow, move with the beat, and be original unlike some people who don't belong on the dance floor. I wish I had the guts to be like Simon Cowell and insult everyones pathetic dance routine. 

A few guys come over and try to join with Maria but I don't get jealous. I know I've got the edge over them who are just bugging her and not really dancing. Number one rule in night clubs is never approach a women on the dance floor. One tall black dude comes up and showsoff his air humping butt tightening moves. So Maria tries it out and they end up doggy style humping. Still not jealous just amused by her naughty ways. 

I follow Maria to get more beers and then notice she is grabbing her coat. She told me they had to go to the bathroom but I took it as an easy way out and leave me hangin. This is not about to happen on my watch! I will not be taken as a fool. So I make sure they'll be back and wait around like some hopeless loner. It takes 10 min. which felt like an hour to finally spot Maria again. She was talking on her cell phone and this is a clear signal they're are about to leave. 

We return to the dance floor one last time and then she asks for one more round of shots. I get them and mention to the waitress that these girls are depleting my monies. She didn't care since that's how they get their money's worth in this place. I made the mistake of not buying myself shots because I knew it would knock me out. I'd probably end up in the ER. Maria got disappointed and started to ignore me. At least I showed some respect and responsibility for myself. 

Last call is announced and I go get one more shot just for Maria. I know it sounds manipulative thinking I can buy her off or something, but it was the only chance I had left before closing time. I watch more guys trying to feel her up and maybe I should've stepped in and done something about it. I don't like confrontations and doing that alpha male thing can get you kicked out or banned no matter who started the fight. I don't she considered me her man so it didn't feel right to steal her from them. I'm too much of a nice guy I'm the one who gets played and runover. 

What I should've done was try to get her number and be direct about it. But I figured it would turn out a fake. Thinking negatively and not being open to all the possibilities made me fail. Closing time and I thank Maria for making this a great night and I had a good time. She tugs on my shirt and yanks me into her body. She gives me a hickie on the side of my neck. Whoah! I am frozen stiff. She lightly bites me and licks me. If she's this good at seducing me I know Maria is good in bed. I love her full lips and I wanted to plant mine on hers. 

This must be why I can't let go of her so I hang around after closing to see if they are going to a party. I overheard Maria asking some guy if she can go to his place. I should've known I wouldn't be going home with her by then. It looked like a possibility but a very low one at that. I see two bigger guys come over and loiter around Maria. Either they are her guy friends or one is the boyfriend. I follow them out to the exit of the club and get frustrated knowing I'm getting nothing in return. I get the courage to ask one of the guys and explain:"I forfeit over forty bucks and get nothing in return. What's up with that?" I thought he could relate or give me a few pointers for next time. Turns out he's wasted and gets very overprotective after hearing he's supposedly Maria's brother. Uh oh now I'm in big trouble. He stutters:"Are you implying she's a gold digger?" He used another word but I'll refrain from using vulgar language.I don't think he was the brother and just acting like it to get me away from her. If he is then there is some close similarity to Scarface and that eerie horror music increasing with high pitch as he sees her with another guy. 

He tells me to leave or face the consequences. Demands that I never return to this place and if he does catch me the worst will happen. If and when that does I'll just walk away because he can't control my life. It's not like I cheated on her or something! I wait outside and get some fresh air to clear my mind of all the emotions running through my head all at once. Started depressed, then surprised, shocked, awed, confused, violated, abused, hopeless, and finally needy and desperate. Nothing showed I was a man so go figure as to why I went home alone again. 

The brother comes out and spots me outside and threatens to start a fight if I don't leave right now. At first I don't budge and stand my ground. He takes it as intimidation and takes off his coat and gets ready to fight. I'm like Ghandi and will take the hit or walk away. It's just not worth getting introuble with the cops who were watching from across the street in their cruisers. Even if he got a shot at me I would go to jail since I'm part of the fight. That's unfair the innocent have to pay the price. I do the right thing and listen but that was after he asked if I was gay. Then someone blurts out:"Your sister is gay?" Thanks alot you just made him more angry and nothing of the sort came out of my mouth. The bystanders enjoy a good fight but I'm not for it. 

As I walk down the street I look back and see the brother being held back by a bunch of guys. He really wanted to take me out and I get so intimidated I flip him the finger from afar but I don't think he saw. I couldn't care less what happens next. If he tracked me down as I walked home and still had the energy to go after me, I'd just pull out my cell phone and call 911. That may sound like a wussy thing to do but if you think about it you'll end up calling 911 one way or the other. That's why if we cross paths again I'll walk to the other side of the bar and call security to handle it before both of us get banned for our behavior. 

What a way to end this night that I'll never forget.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Wow, although I didn't read all of that, I did read most of that. I think Maria was just using you to get drinks, not to get back at other men. Maybe she did like you a little too, but it does seem like you were taken advantage of. You were right to walk away from the drunk wanting to fight. 

Anyhow, I should read it again but I have to get ready for class. Interesting experience.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I think I know who this is. :b


----------



## superpsych34 (Feb 5, 2007)

Njodis said:


> I think I know who this is. :b


Yeah it's me but I have to keep my identity secret due to unforeseen reasons.


----------



## Neight (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on making a move to dance with a girl that takes courage. I think you're overanalying everything. You begin to anticipate negative events, which keep you from making positive progression. Take yourself out of the situation and try to look at it realistically. Another piece of advice is you can't put women on pedestals. They can sense your desparation by the way you act, and I think you realized that when you questioned buying drinks for her. You gotta realize that for every maria there are going to be several other girls who would love the attention. You shouldn't feel like that is the ONLY girl you can get. Always know you have options. Work on building your self confidence. That's more important than looks, money, and material things.


----------

